# ski sundown blizzard day wed



## MrMagic (Feb 8, 2010)

well maybe not a blizzard but i for one will stay local and rip new snow anyone else?


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 8, 2010)

Hoping to be there in the evening.


----------



## severine (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm out of the loop...how much snow is expected? Enough that say....they might cancel classes?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 8, 2010)

severine said:


> I'm out of the loop...how much snow is expected? Enough that say....they might cancel classes?



i'd bet $$ that all schools are closed..


----------



## mondeo (Feb 8, 2010)

7"? I'll be there.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2010)

I should be there at some point. Most likely evening, but maybe mid to late afternoon.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 9, 2010)

12Z NAM goes BIG-would be nice if it panned out- I'm in all afternoon and night, assuming my hearing is canceled.  If not, be there around 6:00.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 9, 2010)

If only this could actually occur:

http://raleighwx.easternuswx.com/models/nam/12znamp72072.gif


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> I should be there at some point. Most likely evening, but maybe mid to late afternoon.



Looks like mid-to late afternoon and into the evening. Gonna be great! Chris - seed Gunny T2B tonight! :lol:


----------



## Madroch (Feb 9, 2010)

Powbumps at the Institutuion-- all in


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Powbumps at the Institutuion-- all in



Cool. Didn't know he was coming down.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2010)

MrMagic said:


> well maybe not a blizzard but i for one will stay local and rip new snow anyone else?



Maybe you were closer with the "blizzard" title than you thought. Winter Storm Warning:



> SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 8 TO 16
> INCHES IS EXPECTED ACROSS THE LITCHFIELD HILLS OF NORTHWESTERN
> CONNECTICUT.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm starting to feel sick...


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll tell you what. If we do actually get a foot+, I'll be breaking out the Wateas and lapping Gunny.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 9, 2010)

Depending what happens with work tomorrow I may have come up and join you guys.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 9, 2010)

While I would spend the day ripping gunny if it were a powder morning-- but the timing of storm suggests that snow would not sit untouched on gunny for long enough to pile up-- so Temptor until the legs give out... and then Temptor some more.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2010)

Madroch said:


> While I would spend the day ripping gunny if it were a powder morning-- but the timing of storm suggests that snow would not sit untouched on gunny for long enough to pile up-- so Temptor until the legs give out... and then Temptor some more.



Maybe Chris and Jarrod can rope off half of Gunny just for us:razz: I do have a pair of unused Goats sitting in the basement that I would at least like to try out this season.


----------



## jarrodski (Feb 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> Maybe you were closer with the "blizzard" title than you thought. Winter Storm Warning:



that's gonna come out great when we groom it to perfect cord.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> that's gonna come out great when we groom it to perfect cord.



Dude, that's just cruel!


----------



## Madroch (Feb 9, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> that's gonna come out great when we groom it to perfect cord.



Foul.  Time out.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 9, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> that's gonna come out great when we groom it to perfect cord.



Beautiful photo. Is this the Home Hill?


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Feb 9, 2010)

Only greens and part of Exhibition will be groomed in the morning. Gunbarrel will get groomed as soon as we close at 10:00pm to get the racing ruts out of it but we will be off it before it starts to snow.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 9, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm starting to feel sick...



Whitelung disease is a bitch sometimes.  

Good luck Sundown crew.  Hope you get dumped on as well!  Take pics for the TR's :beer:


----------



## mondeo (Feb 9, 2010)

Probably somewhere around 4-5 for me. Armed with camera.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Whitelung disease is a bitch sometimes.



It's starting to get really bad... uke:


----------



## jarrodski (Feb 10, 2010)

as of 7:24am its snowing in torrington.....


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

NWS still calling for locally a foot+. Hopefully we get some banding set up over the mighty Sundown. Gonna aim for an afternoon arrival anytime between 1:30 and 3 pm.

Area 51?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm going to head over after lunch.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 10, 2010)

Working now.  Will head over when it starts to snow hard enough that I become completely unproductive.  Should leave now I guess...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2010)

If it doesn't start snowing here soon I'm going to lose my mind...


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> If it doesn't start snowing here soon I'm going to lose my mind...



Bust so far


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> Bust so far



No kidding, sure am glad I burned a sick day for this...  I hope we end up with something...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2010)

Debating on if I should wait for it to start snowing and then head over or just go and ski the packed powder since I am off from work anyways.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Debating on if I should wait for it to start snowing and then head over or just go and ski the packed powder since I am off from work anyways.



If I could, I would go now, and just hang out. Ski mellow and save energy while waiting for the good snow to happen.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like it's getting closer....


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2010)

Snowing hard now!  :beer:


----------



## Madroch (Feb 10, 2010)

Nothing here in Hartford-- bleh.  On the plus side- have actually gotten some work done.  Let it snow already thoough.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 10, 2010)

Jeff- you have to take one for the team and go ski now, and post updates as to snowfall rates so the rest of us can ascertain when to join you.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Jeff- you have to take one for the team and go ski now, and post updates as to snowfall rates so the rest of us can ascertain when to join you.



Eating lunch now and then will head over, should be there by 2.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 10, 2010)

Tough duty-- I know.  Snowing in Htfd-- I may not be able to hold out much longer myself.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, looks like the Watea 94s will stay home this afternoon/tonight. Probably won't even bother bringing the mid fats. This is so lame.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 10, 2010)

Snow hole over north central and NW CT--- big bust indeed.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2010)

Just got here and its snowing, probably 2 hours early for the party if the snow keeps up. Roads just wet all the way here.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2010)

Coming down heavy and sticking.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

I should be there between 4:30 and 5 pm. really looking forward to some edge to binding deep powder!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> I should be there between 4:30 and 5 pm. really looking forward to some edge to binding deep powder!



I'll probably be there a bit before that, not a ton of motivation to get out after the epic letdown...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2010)

Its been coming down at a good clip since I got here. Everything skiing nicely.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 10, 2010)

I am staying home, there is just too much snow on the roads and I don't feel safe driving.....


Actually I am just bummed by this huge let down and have lost the motivation to get out there.


----------



## Trev (Feb 10, 2010)

Planning on being around tomorrow night.. 6-10pm.. if anyone else is around


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 10, 2010)

its really wet and heavy down here on LI.  Hope you had better.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 10, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> its really wet and heavy down here on LI.  Hope you had better.


Quality was ok, quantity not so much. 3-4" total, I'd guess.


----------



## Harkin Banks (Feb 11, 2010)

*Sundown Letdown*

Hey guys-

Good meeting up with you and slammin' some bumps last night. Too bad about the weather. Anyway here's the night's stats that I recorded if you're into that kind of thing...

Name: 100210SkiSundown 
Date: Feb 10, 2010 6:05 pm 
Distance: 15.9 miles 
Elapsed Time: 2:15:01 
Avg Speed: 7.1 mph 
Max Speed: 36.2 mph 
Avg Pace: 08' 29" per mile 
Min Altitude: 230 ft 
Max Altitude: 988 ft 
Start Time: 2010-02-10T23:05:14Z 
Start Location: 
Latitude: 41.884535º N 
Longitude: 72.946847º W 
End Time: 2010-02-11T01:20:15Z 
End Location: 
Latitude: 41.884563º N 
Longitude: 72.946558º W 

You can check out the map here:

http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=495457
The "Satellite" view works best.

Catch ya next time-

-Harkin Banks  a.k.a. Chris Mo'


----------



## Glenn (Feb 12, 2010)

Harkin Banks said:


> Hey guys-
> 
> Good meeting up with you and slammin' some bumps last night. Too bad about the weather. Anyway here's the night's stats that I recorded if you're into that kind of thing...
> 
> ...




That's pretty slick! What did you use to create the data?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2010)

Harkin Banks said:


> Hey guys-
> 
> Good meeting up with you and slammin' some bumps last night. Too bad about the weather. Anyway here's the night's stats that I recorded if you're into that kind of thing...
> 
> ...



Cool ap!  It was nice skiing with you, sorry we lost you towards the end there..


----------



## Harkin Banks (Feb 12, 2010)

*Gps*

http://gps.motionx.com/overview/

-Chris


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2010)

Harkin Banks said:


> Hey guys-
> 
> Good meeting up with you and slammin' some bumps last night. Too bad about the weather. Anyway here's the night's stats that I recorded if you're into that kind of thing...
> 
> ...



that's pretty geeky, and also very cool.


----------

